
Volvo Engineer Calls Out Tesla for Dangerous 'Wannabe' Autopilot System - rajathagasthya
http://jalopnik.com/volvo-engineer-calls-out-tesla-for-dangerous-wannabe-au-1773519459
======
interfixus
The thing is, how far will the Tesla software have advanced by the time
Chinese car maker Volvo is ready to launch, reportedly at some date in 2017?

~~~
RealityVoid
I have not worked intimately with Volvo, but I've heard from multiple
colleagues in the auto sw industry that they are very good at what they do and
are miles above most auto-makers at least where SW is concerned. So I wouldn't
dismiss them that easily.

Also, that the Tesla auto-pilot is dangerous, is a view I've heard from shared
by several people working in Advanced Driver Assistance systems. . They
release not yet ready tech onto the market and that can be a problem. Maybe
that was a good decision business-wise or maybe it will be a disaster. So far,
it looks good for Tesla, they got good publicity, but they are far from being
the only players in this market.

